# CORN RELISH



## NorthernWinos (Aug 6, 2007)

Something to make with the sweetcorn that is a bit past it's prime... 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~CORN RELISH~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3 QUARTS CORN, BOILED5 MINUTES AND CUT OFF COB
1 CUP CHOPPED SWEET RED PEPPER
1 CUP CHOPPED SWEET GREEN PEPPER
1 CUP CHOPPED ONIONS
1 TABLESPOON CELERY SEEDS
1 TABLESPOON SALT
1 TABLESPOON TURMERIC
2 TABLESPOON DRY MUSTARD
1 TABLESPOON MUSTARD SEED
1 CUP WATER
1 QUART VINEGAR
1-2 CUPS SUGAR


SIMMER 20 MINUTES. BRING TO BOIL. PACK BOILING HOT INTO HOT STERILIZED JARS...LEAVE 1/8 INCH HEADSPACE. SEAL WITH HOT LIDS.


IF YOU WISH TO PROCESS JARS FILL TO 1/2 INCH HEADSPACE AND PROCESS 10 MINUTES.


Yeild 6 pints/3 quarts per batch.


ENJOY!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Aug 6, 2007)

That's one of my favorites NW. We used to eat a lot of it, but I had to cut back on it. I could sit down and eat a whole jar of it myself - and then regret it with a bellyache!



Not sure if we have any left from last year- I'll have to look. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CajunTim (Aug 7, 2007)

Nortern,
That looks very good. About how many ears of corn does it take to make up 3 quarts? And how many jars did it make?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 7, 2007)

A recipe batch made 6 pints or 3 quarts.....I used about 5-6 ears per quart of corn....would depend on the size of your corn ears...these were an early variety, smaller ears.....If you like it hot you could add some hot peppers....Enjoy!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

